# Bluetooth volume very low after 25K service



## TheProphet9 (Dec 30, 2007)

So I just got my car back after the 25K service and noticed that the bluetooth volume is quite low. I first noticed it because I could barely hear the initial sound it makes when the phone and car pair-up (and disconnect). Which is honestly quite nice because it used to be obnoxiously loud, and I would almost get startled when the phone rang because of the volume. But the call volume is almost inaudible especially when driving past 50mph. 
1) Did anyone else notice this after their most recent service?
2) Can you set the volume for the connect/disconnect sound to be different from the call volume? (I believe I read on here before that this is not possible)


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

Maybe it's not the car but your phone? Crappy phones can do that...


----------



## TheProphet9 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (fergie.g)*

I doubt its the phone because I've had the same phone for many months and it had been stable, the only thing that changed was the 25k service...I have an iPhone (which doesn't necessarily preclude it from the crappy phone category).


----------



## fergie.g (May 11, 2008)

Hmmm I've got an iPhone too. You can't just assume that the 25K service would have changed it otherwise though. Could be a variety of things, such as if you have HID's fitted, you can have radio interference with electronic products. If you have your iPhone jail broken, could be that too. I can tell you that this didn't happen to me when I had the 25K service done. It's a very strange occurrence I'm interested to see if others experienced the same thing.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Bluetooth volume very low after 25K service (TheProphet9)*

The bluetooth volume is independent of the radio volume. To adjust, change the volume while a call is active.


----------



## TheProphet9 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Bluetooth volume very low after 25K service (mike3141)*

Bluetooth/phone volume is all the way up. 
It's just bizarre because the only variable was the 25k service (Literally, nothing changed except for a couple hours of time and the service).
And my car and phone are completely stock.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Bluetooth volume very low after 25K service (TheProphet9)*

Twice I've had to get the volume of my Bluetooth raised by service dept. Due to low volume. Not 100% sure why it happened or how to fix it. 
One thing I've noticed is running autoscans on my car seems to have influenced it but I can't prove that this is the cause. Ironically, for the life of me, I can't find how to use vagcom to adjust it.


_Modified by sabba at 10:01 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I've had my bluetooth volume go up/down randomly. I'm sure the dealership had nothing to do with it. And you don't need vag-com to adjust the volume. As Mike stated, adjust the volume while on a call or while the bluetooth lady is speaking. 
I've found that if I haven't synced my phone with the bluetooth in a week or so (i.e. after business trip), the bluetooth continually connects and then drops off. Turning off and on my phone (Nokia E66) has always resolved it. Not sure if its coincidence or not.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yam)*

You guys aren't getting what he is saying. The volume of audio input even with volume set to max is universally low...it's so bad that you can not hear who you are talking to yet they can hear you. The only fix for this was to have dealer reset it.
Nick


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_You guys aren't getting what he is saying.
Nick

Maybe the dealer needs to everybody's hearing volume also


----------



## tangerooo (Oct 1, 2009)

Sabba, I know what you're talking about because I have the same exact problem. At some point in time, my Bluetooth speaker volume became too low to hear. I've stopped using the hands-free connection because of it. I brought my car to the dealership 3 times and reported the problem but they say the connection and volume is fine. I totally disagree with them but they have yet to do anything else besides to shrug me off. Have you found a solution?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Try restoring the software on your iPhone, the car sends the volume level to the iPhone and if its not increasing that could be part of the problem too.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Y'all do know that you're replying to messages from last year....


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

mike3141 said:


> Y'all do know that you're replying to messages from last year....


WAAAAYYYY better than starting new ones, like other noobs are doing. 
GJ for searching, tangerooo :thumbup:


----------



## TheProphet9 (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Update: When I had the problem took it in to the dealer, and they agreed that it was low (despite all settings being max volume) and they replaced my radio unit...problem solved.


----------

